# Atlantis.......Blackbeard



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great kit! A well welcome re-issue. Starting off doing some sub-assembly on the kit starting with the body. The locator pins are basically non existence just like the Aurora kit. The fit is real good without the pins all you will need is some liquid glue and clamps for a good bond:thumbsup: I have no complaint about the kit it is going to be a fun build, when I get Blackbeard assembled and sanded I will have to address the seam down the middle of the torso with Aves:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Great kit! A well welcome re-issue. Starting off doing some sub-assembly on the kit starting with the body. The locator pins are basically non existence just like the Aurora kit. The fit is real good without the pins all you will need is some liquid glue and clamps for a good bond:thumbsup: I have no complaint about the kit it is going to be a fun build, when I get Blackbeard assembled and sanded I will have to address the seam down the middle of the torso with Aves:thumbsup:


I completely asssembled everything on mine last night. Only took a couple of hours. Ill post pics tonight or tomorrow. Great kit


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

thanks guys would love to see some pics, we truly made a replica of the original right down to the locator pins. I would glue the shoulder strap on the back first let it dry completely maybe use super glue, this way you can align it to the front a little better. How do you like the colors we molded it in?

Pete.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> thanks guys would love to see some pics, we truly made a replica of the original right down to the locator pins. I would glue the shoulder strap on the back first let it dry completely maybe use super glue, this way you can align it to the front a little better. How do you like the colors we molded it in?
> 
> Pete.


Cool colors, although wont really make a difference once painted. I superglued and used accelerator for the strap , and to mount the guns to the strap. The only problem thing I see is the small hook for the lantern makes it sit slanted as opposed to freely hanging. It rubs the steering wheel assembly. ill probably add some metal rings to extend it.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I assembled mine a few days ago- the main sub-assemblies were done with testors tube glue for a pemanent bond and the extremities (arms, legs, head etc) were done with with a dab of ZAP so I can break these parts loose later when I build and paint it in earnest. What a great kit with such a dinamic pose! Dont see poses like THAT anymore!
Few small seams that will need to be addressed later along with a bit of work on his two little chin beard "tails" that are somewhat soft in detail (cant remember if the Aurora had this or not- probably) where they attach to the arm/head but other than that a fantastic build. Had a lot of fun slapping it together "old school"!:thumbsup:
A great kit I never thought would see the light of day again and I hope they do the The Captain Kidd kit soon as well!
Great job Atlantis!:thumbsup::dude:
James Webb


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Kudos Atlantis!! Brings back memories of the old Aurora kits. After this homerun, I can't wait to build the other figure kits on your schedule. What a blast!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello you hang it so it dangles back and forth. A cool little chain would also work well.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on the back seam with Testors mek/styrene putty mix:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> Hello you hang it so it dangles back and forth. A cool little chain would also work well.


Ah , I was hanging it over. Thanks


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I did mine wrong as well. Thanks for the model building lesson MEGA.:thumbsup: But in my defense, I've only been building models for 40 years so...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Yeah, I did mine wrong as well. Thanks for the model building lesson MEGA.:thumbsup: But in my defense, I've only been building models for 40 years so...


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Blackbeard assembled, sanded and a little Aves action:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And adding some extra sword sheath straps with some styrene stip:thumbsup:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Shivver me (plastic) timbers!!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

You guys are rocking with this kit, it's such a great feeling when the prep work is done and your are ready for finish paint, nothing quite like it. I would like to try him in some different color schemes, maybe purple jacket, and white, blue and white and black and light gray. Great job everyone! Atlantis appreciates the support.

Pete


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

got his pistol's on and did take styrene strip and made some holster loops so they don't look like they on his belt hanging by magic:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> got his pistol's on and did take styrene strip and made some holster loops so they don't look like they on his belt hanging by magic:thumbsup:


I thought they were held on with the same method as the Star trek Phaser and communicator :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Took some Aves blue and resculpted the beard that connects to the shoulder beard braids and touched up my holster loops. Next took some scrap styrene tube and made the muzzle's for the pistols:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job so far. Mine is just going to be entirely OOB. Quick and easy. I dont know if I want to go with the standard paint scheme , or go the black Ian McShane POTC Blackbeard look.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376588


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Wouldn't those custom holster loops as shown, prevent the guns from actually being drawn/used? The trigger guard would hit the loops it seems.

Still nice progress work so far. Can't wait to see it finished.

BTW - MEGA1... I ordered two of these kits over half a year ago from local comic shop, via Diamond Distrib., a pre-order basically. My comic shop emailed me three weeks ago that my order was cancelled, due to Diamond canceling all orders due to lateness. So I'm out of getting these locally.

Do you know if Diamond will solicit these once more?

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work so far. I am not sure i would add extended muzzles to the pistols. That doesn't really jibe with the real thing unless you have blended them in with the kit barrel (cant tell in the picture)


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

:wave:Nice work sg-99. I'm going to be doing a basic OOB, with some fifferent colors and maybe some piping on the jacket and hat. Most of the assembly is already done. Thanks for posting all.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great to see people getting into this kit. I just got mine on Friday and will be starting it shortly. I took it around to Auroranut and we compared it to his original Blackbeard. Magnificent work Atlantis!!!!!!
I can not wait for your next release. Well done and thank you for this kit.
I think many people are going to enjoy this model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

geoffdude said:


> Wouldn't those custom holster loops as shown, prevent the guns from actually being drawn/used? The trigger guard would hit the loops it seems.


Correct.

Do a Google image search on Blackbeard, and the most common thing seems to be a loop as wide as the belt, with the pistol jammed in barrel-first up to the trigger guard.

There are a few images with no apparent way the pistols are attached. I'm going to guess a metal spring-clip in the side of the gun, which wouldn't be far-fetched at all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Traditionally these types of pistols would not be worn/carried about the way modern guns are worn in a holster. When not in use they would be in a box in the Captain's cabin, in the ship's armory, etc. I would think for battle the pistols would just be stuck into a sailor's waist band or belt. 

Illustrations of Blackbeard himself vary a bit. the Aurora box itself does show broad loops with the guns stuck into them

Then there is this period picture










and this one










and this toy











This actual naval pistol has a belt clip


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Here's a picture of the belthook on one of my pistols. A later type but the hook dates back to the early 1700's. I've seen the beltloop style as well. Pistols were also carried on silk straps tied to the butts and slung round the neck.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Great discussion! (saving all these photos for future refs!!)


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty satisfied with everything, last thing I did was sand down the sword basically like a pitch on a airplane propeller. 

I am going with colors off the boxart starting wth spetra tex white, I will get all the basic colors on then go back with the airbrush for shading.

On the base I love Aurora style base's but I wanted to go another route. So I did a alternate treasure island resin base for Blackbeard:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up Spectra tex fire and opaque red mix base coat for the jacket:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith S (Aug 18, 2008)

Great idea - I was wodering how I was going to attach the sheath.Thanks for sharing - Keith


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> How do you like the colors we molded it in?
> 
> Pete.


I like them, Pete! Definite Aurora feel to them!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed basic black on the hat, belt and shoes for a basic base coat. Next up I will go back in and do the shading, filters etc...... The Fun Stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

lookin good SG-99. I like your airbrush techniques.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> lookin good SG-99. I like your airbrush techniques.


Thank you sir!


Going for the pirate worn look, I thinned down some Vallejo burnt cad red and airbrushed that on and did the same with the off white on the trouser's. next I did a black/brown mix for the belts and guns:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Basic flesh applied consisting of Vallejo dark,medium and light mix, later I will go back and do the highlights etc... next I used Mr. Detailer wash on the body and applied it liberaly on the body. Ususally when I paint I put down the basic colors then washes and then use oils for the highlights to blend everything together:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

SG-99 How do you touch up the over spray?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> SG-99 How do you touch up the over spray?


Sometimes I will go in with a brush and touch up or mix up some darker base colors and post-shade with the airbrush and blend everything:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some detail painting action on the sword, buckles and bows and put a simple pin wash on the face:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Some detail painting action on the sword, buckles and bows and put a simple pin wash on the face:thumbsup:


Amazing. I hope my figure comes out as nice. I finished my base , and i think it came out really nice. Check it out if you have a chance

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4334169#post4334169


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Amazing. I hope my figure comes out as nice. I finished my base , and i think it came out really nice. Check it out if you have a chance
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4334169#post4334169


Thanks! You did a fantastic job on the base! love your work:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Before I finish off my Blackbeard did a little airbrush action on my BHP base, airbrushed a desert sand for the beach a little burnt umber/dark brown mix to the broken wheel and applied a wash and waiting for the wash to dry and do it's magic:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had some model conversion commitments this week but today I did manage to finish off Blackbeard, got the red trim on his hat, pinned and attach to the base and finished off the skin tone highlights with titanium white blended with the fan brush. A great reissue had a lot fun with this kit, Highly recommend to all modelers:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Excellent work. I like your base too. I thought I would like the kit's base but now I really think it is too cluttered and junked up.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

WOW!!!!
Everything looks fantastic, but the face ... wow(again)!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks again Mega! This is a fine reissue of one of Auroras greatest kits! I love everything about it. I'm really looking forward to Cap Kidd and the Gladiators.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work! I still haven't gotten one of these guys yet, but he's on my list. I just hope I can do as nice of a job on mine as you have on yours. Very well done. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

otto said:


> I'm really looking forward to Cap Kidd and the Gladiators.


Yeah, no kidding!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> ...I thought I would like the kit's base but now I really think it is too cluttered and junked up.


That's a "problem" common to the bases on all of Aurora's figure kits in my opinion.

As best I can remember all of the "clutter" on the base of the Blackbeard kit is molded separately, so the modeler can pick and choose how much he/she wants to use and where to put it. Purists would probably have some kind of medical emergency, but when I get around to building mine (an original, btw) I'm planning to leave all of those little pieces in the spares box.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's a "problem" common to the bases on all of Aurora's figure kits in my opinion.
> 
> As best I can remember all of the "clutter" on the base of the Blackbeard kit is molded separately, so the modeler can pick and choose how much he/she wants to use and where to put it. Purists would probably have some kind of medical emergency, but when I get around to building mine (an original, btw) I'm planning to leave all of those little pieces in the spares box.


Yeah fortunately that is an easy option. I will paint the pieces up so I can set them on the base for a photo but won't glue them down. They are poorly done and childish compared to the figure itself which is very nicely done.


----------

